# Boatless Bassin'



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Just started getting into bass fishing last summer and I'm looking forward to this summer. Wading around the big reservoirs hasn't been working out to well and I'm looking for small lakes/ponds to fish. Any Suggestions?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a brand new tube still in box I will sell ya?? for real


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

there is nothing like bass fishing from a boat. you don't need much, just a 12 foot aluminum will get you started.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

flippin fool said:


> there is nothing like bass fishing from a boat. you don't need much, just a 12 foot aluminum will get you started.


I second this.

Go find yourself a cheap or used canoe/jon boat/kayak. It doesn't have to be nice & shinny. I fished out of an 8ft. jon boat when I was younger. And when my kids were younger, we fished out of canoes until they were in their late teens. 

Go get a cheap watercraft. Get on the Division of Wildlife web-site and find most of the public lakes available.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying to build up money for a kayak (it's hard for a 14 year old like me lol) and I'm up to $200.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

good for you! if your already into it enough to save your own money to buy a boat then your well on your way to tons of fish over your lifetime! good luck and keep saving, it will be the best money you ever spent.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck on reaching on the Kayak hope its soon. I remember 3 years ago when I was graduating highschool I had been wanting a boat for over 2 years. I didn't want anything fancy just something to get me on the water and that was reliable. Well I came home on my last day of school to see a brand new 16ft john boat my mother had gotten me the trailer for graduation while a paid off the boat. It's been the greatest thing I have ever had. It's an entirely different world of fishing thats much more fun than fishing from the bank.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. My birthday is next week...Maybe I'll get the money needed.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

dc ,i'm not sure of age requirements but look for a local bass club. alot of clubs have tournaments that team a boater with a non boater. you will get to learn alot from some real experienced anglers and ride in some really nice rigs as well.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

sir fishalot said:


> dc ,i'm not sure of age requirements but look for a local bass club. alot of clubs have tournaments that team a boater with a non boater. you will get to learn alot from some real experienced anglers and ride in some really nice rigs as well.


Sounds interesting I'll look it up.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

DC,

You are in Broadview Heights, there are numerous places within 10-25 minutes of you to catch a lot of bass, largemouth and smallmouth. I started by going to Cuyahoga County Public Library and getting the fishing guide book for Northern Ohio, it will point out quite a few. Some of the ones I like include Ledge Lake, Judges Lake, Kendall Lake (though I think it was closed down last year), the Cuyahoga River, and the Erie Canal (so I have been told) just to name a few. I don't shore fish too much because I got a boat. Once I got a boat I wanted little to do with the shore. It is set up for electric only lakes (Mogador, Ladue, Nimissila). You are welcome aboard if you like. Good fishing!

Bobby


----------

